# Stenosis



## daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

Stuck On This One.


Common Iliac Artery, Stenosis?


----------



## magnolia1 (Dec 22, 2008)

447.1


----------



## rn4jewel (Feb 10, 2011)

*Common Iliac Artery Stenosis?*

Hi there,
Is it 447.1 for common iliac artery stenosis or 440.21; am confused.
When I look it up, it's quite vague

Please advise. Thank u


----------



## preserene (Feb 10, 2011)

447.1 seems more appropriate and noncommittal with the presented info.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,
Common Iliac Artery Stenosis-447.1 is more appropriate code.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

